# Gulp in surf



## DBR (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone used any of the new gulp live in the surf. If so what worked and what did you catch. I'm am thinking of trying some as a second bait on a dropper rig.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

Only thing mine are getting is chewed up by crabs.....using 3" shrimp and 1" sand fleas


----------

